# carp fishing picks



## robbyrob (Sep 4, 2008)

*any one up for showing me where they fish n showing me some of the carp they hhave caught [/FONT]*​


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

scottish carp (dont see many 20lbers up there)


----------



## robbyrob (Sep 4, 2008)

wow dude what picks 
nice fish i love it 
wheres that place 
i fish pattshull park great lake 
google it itsa big water 
love it 
but that place looks ace ;p


----------



## robbyrob (Sep 4, 2008)

hers a few more


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

I had a nice 23lb common out of pit 4 at twynersh this week and the bloke who took the photos for me mysteriously failed to actually take A SINGLE PHOTO! God knows what button he was pressing but i didn't find out till i'd slipped it back. Was not happy as it was my first common over 20lb. I've had probably 30+ mirrors over 20lb and up to 30lb but never a common before then. :bash:

Had a nice smaller common too at around 10lb.


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

robbyrob said:


> hers a few more


 
wheres the pike to go with the piking pics ????? preds are proper fish.

my carp pic at the tops a place called kingennie by dundee

middle pics an undisclosed specimen pike loch :whistling2:

bottom ones at marlee loch (piking)

not carp but better....

2 twenties on the same morning session (above undisclosed wild loch)


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

A couple of little 'uns....





































and a snarly toothed beastie from a canal !









:2thumb:: victory:


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

Get some real fish in there from real water, rivers!





































and then some more scenery types...


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

nice never hada barbel, nxt on the list after a zander


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Big Red One said:


> A couple of little 'uns....
> 
> image
> 
> ...


That scaley mirror is stunning!

Here's a few of mine





































And this is my favourite lake


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

My PB










51 lb 8 oz


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

49 lb common


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Beer and Bivey hair


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

47 lb










I' ll stop now................ promise :2thumb:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Oh my God Dave - how young were you on that first pic!!! Some gorgeous fishies people, I haven't fished since I was a kid - we were forever out and about as our father was an AWAC water bailiff hehehe ( horrible people aren't they!!)


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

brittone05 said:


> Oh my God Dave - how young were you on that first pic!!! Some gorgeous fishies people, I haven't fished since I was a kid - we were forever out and about as our father was an AWAC water bailiff hehehe ( horrible people aren't they!!)


Twas some years ago now ! before the beer and pies kicked in :lol2:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

manda88 said:


> That scaley mirror is stunning!
> 
> Here's a few of mine
> 
> ...


Lovely fish and a stunning looking lake - nice to see some lady carpers out there too !!! :2thumb:


----------

